# HookedOn is giving away 2 free bait knives!!



## Roro1 (Jul 11, 2016)

All you have to do is comment below and tell us what you are HookedOn.


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

Wirelessly posted

My wife.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Fishing for flounder


----------



## Roro1 (Jul 11, 2016)

Thank you guys from HookedOn. Please pm me your addresses please. Jeffrey


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

Wirelessly posted

I tried to send a pm but for some reason I can't. I could email it if that would work.
~JOE~


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm hooked on fishing, hunting and my Savior.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Pm sent


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm hooked on free knives and I think I'm too late to this party. Did you already give them away?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm hooked on the cross, family, hunting and fishing!


----------



## Roro1 (Jul 11, 2016)

Yes if you couldn't pm me just email it at [email protected]. 

I'm sorry guys. Just giving two away today. Feel free to tell me what your HookedOn tho. Love the HookedOn Jesus.


----------



## Roro1 (Jul 11, 2016)

specktackler57 said:


> Pm sent


I got your pm. Thanks


----------



## Roro1 (Jul 11, 2016)

Got two gave away. Thank you guys.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Shortest contest in PFF history.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I didn't even get a chance to say I'm HookedOn meth.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

welldoya said:


> Shortest contest in PFF history.


I disagree, this one was.
Gotta stay on your toes.

NO, I am wrong, this one lasted 5 minutes, the one at the link was 6 minutes.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f57/friday-free-all-hooks-738706


----------



## Roro1 (Jul 11, 2016)

I wish I had hundreds to give away. But just can't do it. A few a week is all I can do. Got to stay focused. Lol. I'm like a summer thunderstorm. Pop up at anytime.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Hell I figured you was drawing names of people that posted. Either way nice guesture.


----------



## Roro1 (Jul 11, 2016)

That is a good idea. Will last a little longer. Lol. Post in morning and draw at end of day.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

put a timeline next time.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm hooked on watching Alabama beat the crap out of everyone in college football ! RTR! and ice cold beer!


----------

